# hey



## lilwane1312 (Jul 13, 2016)

I need money!! commission me!!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 13, 2016)

Stop yelling at me! D:


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 13, 2016)

Keep the Screaming down, lest we summon Billy Mays back from the dead, tearing a hole in the Flannel-verse and bringing forth the plaidpocalypse!!!  DX


----------



## Wolveon (Jul 13, 2016)

Maybe if you'd link to some of your work and provide us with a price guide.


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 13, 2016)

If you are serious about writing for others, I suggest that you take the time to write a bit more eloquently and check your grammar. You failed to capitalize "commission".


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Stop yelling at me! D:


lol sorry


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Keep the Screaming down, lest we summon Billy Mays back from the dead, tearing a hole in the Flannel-verse and bringing forth the plaidpocalypse!!!  DX


lol too late *Billy mays walks up* "HI IM BILLY MAYS HERE WITH A SPECIAL TV OFFER!!! DO U EVER GET SICK OF YOUR PET HYENA !? WELL ITS TIME TO GET THE NEW NIGHT SWIFTY HYENA!! BUT WAIT THERES MORE!! CALL NOW AND GET TWO!!! YES I SAID TWO!!! FOR THE PRICE OF THREE!!  " lol sorry for all the yelling guys I posted the thread while rushing and I just need money so I thought Id write commissions.


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Maybe if you'd link to some of your work and provide us with a price guide.


dwane carroll (lilwane1312) | Free Stories You'll Love - Wattpad
prices range from 5 dollars to 15 dollars depending on length .


----------



## lilwane1312 (Jul 14, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> If you are serious about writing for others, I suggest that you take the time to write a bit more eloquently and check your grammar. You failed to capitalize "commission".


 sorry I typed this in a rush


----------

